# ABU 5500 CT Sports Mag



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Very nice 5500 CT Mag with 14lb Fireline. Excellent condition, new smooth drag washers and abec 5 bearings. It has $40 worth of Crystal Fire line .

$105.00 shipped


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Hey Don ole buddy....That's a CS reel...


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Yep, totally correct. Its a CS version. Was very tired when posting. No way to edit the title or text


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Price drop to $95 shipped


----------

